

Spend less time hiring, more time hacking - devtestapp
http://blog.devtest.net/2012/05/13/devtest-launched/

======
luxpir
Nice explanation. From a marketing perspective, the key for me is:

 _"I’ve been able to administer coding tests to hundreds of candidates, and
found the results to be very accurate at predicting programmer success after
hiring."_

That's really confidence inspiring. So much so I'd say the front page would be
a good place for quotes and testimonials to that effect. Perhaps some quotes
from hires would be useful too.

